# CAN THE DIESEL CRUZE FIT 20inch RIMS?



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Forever13 said:


> I am interested in really making my cruze stand out and i am wondering if I can get 20 inch rims to fit on that car does anyone know if that is possible i would like to do very very little fitting work i would like to just throw the rims on with no problem.


I'm sure it's possible. 5 x 115 bolt pattern with offset. Any decent wheel shop should guide you. 

BTW I'll buy your stock wheels and tires if you're selling.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Just checked on-line and 225/35R20 is the best fit for the Diesel's stock 215/55R17. 

All you have to do now is find yourself a set of wheels that you like.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Forever13 said:


> I am interested in really making my cruze stand out and i am wondering if I can get 20 inch rims to fit on that car does anyone know if that is possible i would like to do very very little fitting work i would like to just throw the rims on with no problem.


With 20 inch rims you will need low profile tyres and if you drive on pot holed roads the heavier than usual front in the diesel could cause tyre and wheel problems, so you will have to stay alert for sharp bumps in the road.


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Aussie said:


> With 20 inch rims you will need low profile tyres and if you drive on pot holed roads the heavier than usual front in the diesel could cause tyre and wheel problems, so you will have to stay alert for sharp bumps in the road.


Oh i am extremely careful already with my stock rims. but yeah i am gonna roll with low profile tires i was gonna go with the Falken fk450 their pretty low profile and then hopefully get the concova cw-s5


----------



## Forever13 (Jul 25, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I'm sure it's possible. 5 x 115 bolt pattern with offset. Any decent wheel shop should guide you.
> 
> BTW I'll buy your stock wheels and tires if you're selling.


ok ill have to see what i want to do with the stock if i do sell ill let you know first with me living in arizona i wont need winter tires but im originally from utah... and i might just keep my stock for a winter set if i ever move back


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

What about the springs?? I have a 12 LTZ and have H&R springs.. Would they work on the diesel??


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

